# 45 gallon cleaners



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

When I finally get everything set up and begin placing some fish in there, I do want some good bottom cleaners. Right now I am looking at about a 1 inch sand bed, and I am contemplating going with 4 inch from what I have read. Any suggestions? 45 gallon tall fowlr.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

cleaners should slowly start to be added shortly after the diatom bloom, then over time slowly increase these numbers. 

since your doing a FOWLR, is it going to be a peaceful setting or predator? adding snails would be difficult with a puffer or trigger so planning out your stocklist now ( and future plans ) may be a good idea.


----------



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

already have a stock list... whaat do you think? introducing a clown or two first, fire goby, gramma fish, and finally one pygmy angel.... havent decided on which angel yet; preferrably the smallest one; i do not want an over stocked tank!! Trying to get a variety of colors while maintaining the integrity of a well balanced tank....


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

snails would be fine. i suggest after seeing the diatom bloom and doing a water change introducing a handful of snails. a mixture is best, you can always add more. i personally dont like hermit crabs or any crabs for that matter. the hermits love to rip snails from their shells only to find out they dont want that shell, no matter how many empty shells you leave on the sand bed.


----------



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Ive read a lot about infestation of snails. Will any of the fish I mentioned help control their population?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

you do not need to worry about your snails mulitiplying. most freshwater snails will become pests. only stomatalla snails readily breed in saltwater, cerith and nassarius snails may, and you should be happy when they do as they can be a couple bucks per snail.


----------



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Awesome... looks like I will be buying some snails in the future!


----------

